# Kids at Kierland Villas?



## Stefa (Jan 11, 2006)

Is Kierland Villas a good place to bring kids?  We have two boys who will be 6 and 3 when we travel.  What kinds of water activities are available?  The Marriott hotel has an area with fountains where kids can play with water without actually being in a pool.  Does WKV have anything like this?

Thanks


----------



## skim118 (Jan 11, 2006)

Stefa said:
			
		

> Is Kierland Villas a good place to bring kids?  We have two boys who will be 6 and 3 when we travel.  What kinds of water activities are available?  The Marriott hotel has an area with fountains where kids can play with water without actually being in a pool.  Does WKV have anything like this?
> 
> Thanks




Our kids are older, but Kierland is great place for kids of all ages.  There are fountain areas in the Villas.  The best part about Kierland villas is the Resort Hotel that is adjacent(just a 2-min golf-cart ride away).  The  Hotel pool is amazing and has a fun lazy river/waterslide & a sandy "beach" area too.


Sara


----------



## Stefa (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks, Sara.

Is the smaller one-bedroom adequate for a family of four?  We are going in October, so it should be nice enough for us to spend a lot of time outside.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 12, 2006)

Stefa said:
			
		

> Thanks, Sara.
> 
> Is the smaller one-bedroom adequate for a family of four?  We are going in October, so it should be nice enough for us to spend a lot of time outside.



Stefa, here is a floorplan and description of the unit - 
Kierland 1 bdm.


----------



## formerhater (Jan 12, 2006)

The smaller unit at Kierland is quite nice, but could get crowded with four depending on how much space you're used to, how old the kids are, etc...  I've only visited there--not stayed yet.  Certainly much roomier than a standard room.  The larger unit seemed rather huge.  We both liked the smaller one better, but there's only two of us.  Guess I wasn't much help here...


----------



## grgs (Jan 12, 2006)

With kids the ages yours are at, I would think the smaller 1 bedroom would be fine.  I'd prefer the bigger one, but I think you'd get by fine with the smaller.

Glorian


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 12, 2006)

skim118 said:
			
		

> Our kids are older, but Kierland is great place for kids of all ages.  There are fountain areas in the Villas.  The best part about Kierland villas is the Resort Hotel that is adjacent(just a 2-min golf-cart ride away).  The  Hotel pool is amazing and has a fun lazy river/waterslide & a sandy "beach" area too.
> 
> 
> Sara



Is the Resort Hotel pool available to WKV Villa guests?


----------



## skim118 (Jan 13, 2006)

luv_maui said:
			
		

> Is the Resort Hotel pool available to WKV Villa guests?



It is available except during peak periods(Easter,July 4, Labor Day, ..).  

It just so happened we did go to the villas during July 4th weekend last year and we did have access to the pools.

This is one of our biggest concerns about buying in Westin Kierland villas -- losing access to the Hotel's amenities in case the hotel changes affliation.  We do not want to pay a premium price to buy in Kierland and find out that we will not have the same amenities as before.

Losing access to the Westin Maui Hotel pools is a big disappointment to our kids, since it was repeatedly stressed during WKORV sales process.

After seeing 5 amazing Starwood hotels in Hawaii change affliation(2 in Big Island to the Prince group, 2 in Lanai to Fairmont & 1 in Maui to Marriott) we have decided not give anymore additional money to Starwood for now, even though we still enjoy the vacation memories provided by Starwood.


----------



## Negma (Jan 13, 2006)

Great post. It is always a good reality check for buyers because the "amenities" are always "subject to change". The pool hopping change in Maui was not an issue for because it keeps the "owners" pool emptier (that is really where they have issues). We still went down to the Sheraton, parked, and rented their cabanas and used their beach.


----------

